# Populated Hexes new update



## thirdkingdom

The new hex in my Populated Hexes Patreon is out. It's actually two hexes, and includes the giant air colony pictured below, drawn by Aaron Schmidt. Also included is a write-up of the cleric class, a mashup of B/X meets 5e, with rules for high level domain-style play.


----------



## thirdkingdom

New hex is up. It's the standard hex, plus a bonus hex, and includes a small cave system inhabited by degenerate morlocks and an alien octopoid quasi-deity as well as optional rules for fighters in OSR games. I've also commissioned some artwork by Chad Dickhaut, which should begin appearing in the hexes pretty soon.


----------



## thirdkingdom

The penultimate hex in the current cluster is out. It features a gateway to the Pallid Fields, a wintery realm of Faerie, a ravenous crocodile, a lovelorn hermit, rules for high-level ritual spellcasting and an alternate cleric class for B/X-style games to inject some 5e into your gameplay.


----------



## thirdkingdom

[FONT=&quot]I've uploaded a 9-page free random weather generator. Includes d100 table of unusual weather events. https://www.patreon.com/posts/28644154[/FONT]


----------



## thirdkingdom

New hex is up, free to my patrons. It's a four-hex mini domain in the Winter Court of Faerie. Artwork by Chad Dickhaut. In addition to the four hexes and those that populate it there are rules for generating creatures of Faerie.
https://www.patreon.com/posts/pallid-fields-in-29279240


----------



## thirdkingdom

My first product is live on Drivethru. It's a free look at Domain Building in OSR games, based on rules from the Rules Cyclopedia.









						Domain Building - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Domain Building - Domain Building is a sourcebook for OSR-style games that focuses on the mechanical aspects of founding and building a do




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Second supplement, this one selling for a whopping 50 cents, is live now on Drivethru. It's a short document detailing methods of determining how much wealth, or just how many magical items, NPCs in OSR-style games have. It's free to my Patreon backers, incidentally.


----------



## thirdkingdom

New upload to the storefront: Random Weather Generation. It can also be found on itch.io for those wanting to explore other storefronts. It'sa 32 page document proving rules for generating random weather in various climates, and includes a table for special weather events, from droughts to earthquakes, rains of blood to stars disappearing from the sky.









						Random Weather Generation - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Random Weather Generation - Although written with OSR-style games in mind, this document can be used with any fantasy role-playing system. It provid




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				











						Random Weather Generation by thirdkingdom
					

Rules for generating random weather for tabletop rpgs




					thirdkingdom.itch.io


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've released a free 26 page outlining the mechanics behind a hexcrawl on my Drivethru page, compatible with OSE and other OSR-games: 

Drivethru: Hexcrawl Basics - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com 

Itch: Hexcrawling Basics by thirdkingdom


----------



## thirdkingdom

I just finished a 26-page rough draft of a guide to Thieves' Guilds. Covers the founding, running, and random generation of Guilds, with an eye towards use as domain-level play. Right now it is only available for free for my Patrons.
Update | Todd on Patreon


----------



## thirdkingdom

New hex is up. 30 pages, featuring the fastness of a brigands' camp, rules for a brigand class in OSE, and for running a brigandry gang as an alternative thieves' guild:









						New Hex and New Cluster | Todd on Patreon
					

Join Todd on Patreon to get access to this post and more benefits.




					www.patreon.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The first hex in the original series is up on Drivethrurpg, for free. It is the original one I started my Patreon with, and also contains an introduction to Absalom, the continent on which the series is set: The Lake of Abominations -- Hex 17.23 - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com 

Thanks to @timbannock for the editing.


----------



## thirdkingdom

A new paid hex for patreons is up, featuring a monastery of eagle-folk monk-assassins, a mountaintop lake fed by a portal to the plane of Elemental Water and guarded by an undine, rules for customizing creatures from the plane of water, and two eaglefolk race-as-class; the normal lophaeti and the qartal, an ascetic warrior monk: https://www.patreon.com/posts/33151227


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've uploaded a new pdf to my Patreon, free to all my backers. It is a 7-page document that provides rules for creating new character classes in OSE/BX-style games. It uses rules modified from the AD&D 2e DMG to calculate XP requirements for classes and is applicable for all systems using race-as-class.


			https://www.patreon.com/posts/33282671


----------



## thirdkingdom

A Guide to Thieves' Guilds is done and up on drivethrurpg. It's an abstract system for establishing and running thieves' guilds, the name-level alternative to ruling a domain for trickier characters.









						A Guide to Thieves' Guilds - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

A Guide to Thieves' Guilds - This book provides an abstract system for running thieves' guilds in any OSR-style game. While written for Old School Es




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The Pallid Fields, a four-hex mini-setting in Faery, is live on Drivethru: The Pallid Fields -- A mini-hexcrawl in Faery - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've published a short little guide to creating new character classes. It provides a formula for determining XP requirements to help balance custom classes: Classing Up The Joint - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

New hex is for sale on Drivethru. It features a brigand keep, an alternate brigand class for use with Old School Essentials or similar OSR-style game, and rules for adding brigandry guilds to the options in the Guide to Thieves' Guild supplement. Keep of the Rawhide Gang -- Hex 15.42 - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

New (old) hex is up on Drivethru. The Forests of Plenty features a sprite lair containing a gateway that leads to the Pallid Fields hexcrawl, a bonus hex with the lair of a medusa cultist and her daughters, rules for adding spellcasting levels to monsters for Old School Essentials, and revised guidelines for cost of living and determining how much (and how long) it takes to commission items. Link is here: Forest of Plenty -- Hex 16.24 - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

One of my most recent hexes -- the Eyrie of the Eaglefolk -- has been edited and released on drivethru:








						Hex 14.43 -- Eyrie of the Eaglefolk - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 14.43 -- Eyrie of the Eaglefolk - This hex -- a neighbor to 15.42, Keep of the Rawhide Gang -- features a monastery of eagle-folk monks perched above a mo




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




It features a monastery of eaglefolk monks perched high above a mountain lake, rules for two playable race-as-class versions of the eaglefolk, and random tables to generate elemental type creatures.


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 17.24 -- the Village of the Owl-folk, has been revised and is now up for sale on Drivethru. It's one of the first hexes I did, and has been substantially revised to incorporate new stuff. It includes Highglade, the owl-folk village, with map by Aaron Schmidt, two playable race-as-class owlfolk classes, and rules for drugs and drug addiction.









						Hex 17.24 -- The Village of the Owl-folk - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 17.24 -- The Village of the Owl-folk - South of the Lake of the Abominations is a village of owl-people living on the outskirts of a haunted forest. The owl-fo




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've uploaded a 65+ page document to my Patreon detailing the generation method I use to populate my hexes. Available only to paid Patrons. https://www.patreon.com/posts/new-release-36898505


----------



## thirdkingdom

New (old) hex is on Drivethru. Hex 18.24 -- the Deadwoods -- features aun undead treant and a small tribe of goblins living on the edge of a haunted forest, as well as three playable race-as-class goblin variants.









						-  | DriveThruRPG.com
					

-




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've posted a June update on my Patreon, describing what I've been working on as well as a WIP of a new mini-hexcrawl. The post is open to the public.





			https://www.patreon.com/posts/38347056


----------



## thirdkingdom

A new (old) hex is up. The Keep of the troglodytes features an abandoned mine shaft inhabited by a vengeful ghost, a lonely manticore, and the eponymous Keep, a long-abandoned fortress currently inhabited by a vicious band of troglodytes. Includes two race as class troglodyte classes and several new spells.









						Hex 14.22 -- The Keep of the Troglodytes - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 14.22 -- The Keep of the Troglodytes - Another in the Basilisk Hills hexcrawl series, the Keep of the Troglodytes includes the eponymous keep, inhabited by a b




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The Kickstarter for an upcoming supplement, Filling in the Blanks, is now live. It is a guide for populating maps with features and lairs for fantasy role-playing campaigns.









						Filling in the Blanks -- A Guide to Populating Hexes
					

A guide to creating and populating hexes for use in fantasy role-playing games.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The *Filling in the Blanks* Kickstarter has just 25% left to go to meet its funding goal, so to celebrate I've marked down all the titles in my Drivethru store by 25% until the end of June: DriveThruRPG.com - Third Kingdom Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!


----------



## thirdkingdom

We've blown past our goal and approaching 200% funding. I've commissioned some more art and am offering some bonus hexes as stretch goals. Filling in the Blanks -- A Guide to Populating Hexes


----------



## thirdkingdom

With 19 days remaining we're 51.00 short of tripling our original goal for the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter, a guide to populating maps for fantasy gaming. I've added some stretch goals for more art and some bonus hexes.










						Filling in the Blanks -- A Guide to Populating Hexes
					

A guide to creating and populating hexes for use in fantasy role-playing games.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 14.21 -- the Gateway to the Pallid Fields -- is now live on Drivethru.   This hex is another in the Basilisk Hills cluster, and also ties in with the Pallid Fields mini-hexcrawl in Faery. It features the eponymous gateway to Faery, a feral damselfly automaton, and a mad hermit, among other features. It also has rules for high-level ritual spells, spell research and mishaps, in addition to founding and running clerical temples. 









						Hex 14.21 -- The Gateway to the Pallid Fields - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 14.21 -- The Gateway to the Pallid Fields - This hex is another in the Basilisk Hills cluster, and also ties in with the Pallid Fields mini-hexcrawl in Faery. It fe




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Additionally, the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter is only a few dollars away from 2,000.00, which will unlock another free hex for all Kickstarter backers.


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've uploaded a map packet containing the .hxm map files for all of the hexes in the Basilisk Hills cluster (15.21, 14.21, and 14.22 have been released so far) to give customers the ability to edit the hexes as needed for their own uses. Basilisk Hills Map Packet - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 14.23 -- The Basilisk Knights, is live on Drivethru. It features the human settlement of Liwil, home to the Basilisk Knights, a half-dryad race as class and an alternate knight class, both for OSE, as well as rules for animal companions and how to level them up in OSE. Hex 14.23 -- The Basilisk Knights - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com.



Additionally, the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter has four days left and is closing in on 5,000.00 and a final hex stretch goal: Filling in the Blanks -- A Guide to Populating Hexes


----------



## thirdkingdom

There are 27 hours left in the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter and we're approaching 6,000.00! Thanks to everyone who has pledged so far, and if anyone is interested in a guide for randomly populating maps with interesting features and encounters there's still time to pledge: Filling in the Blanks -- A Guide to Populating Hexes


----------



## thirdkingdom

Another new (old) hex is up on Drivethru, featuring a crashed dimensional ship inhabited by a naga as well as two orc race-as-classes: the standard orc and an orcish warlock. The crashed spaceship was adapted for the 2019 One Page Dungeon Contest and won an honorable mention.  Hex 16.23 -- The Doom of Cthedrak - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've uploaded a new hex to my Patreon, featuring an oracular medusa, a clan of giants, and ancient tomb filled with mummies, and an expansion of mummies as a monster, adding four new types, special qualities that some may possess, and guidelines for using them in play. https://www.patreon.com/posts/40413280


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've uploaded a 48 page PWYW document to Drivethru that contains a bunch of expanded classes for use with OSE. It includes the four standard race as class human classes as well as stuff like assassin, scout, dervish, berserker, etc. It doesn't include any classes from the Populated Hex supplements. I will be updating this document as more classes are added.  OSR Alternative Classes - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The pdf of Filling in the Blanks is now live on Drivethrurpg. Kickstarter backers will begin to get their surveys tonight for the free version; those who did not back the Kickstarter can get it here: Filling in the Blanks - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The first stretch goal for Filling in the Blanks has been uploaded to Drivethru. Hex 07.36 -- Slow Waters features a small marsh created by an ancient and abandoned magitech device designed to distill a valuable alchemical compound. The marsh is now inhabited by a clan of froglings. The hex features a small dungeon containing the device, the frogling village, and two race-as-class frogling variants. Hex 07.36 -- Slow Waters - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

All of the Populated Hexes are on sale for 30% off for the next week: DriveThruRPG.com - Third Kingdom Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 18.23 -- The Trails of Cabulech, is now up on Drivethru. It features a giant snail with alchemically valuable slime, a gnoll village, two gnoll race-as-class options, and rules for creating magical items. Hex 18.23 -- The Trails of Cabulech - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 14.23 -- The Basilisk Knights, is now available in print. I've sent out coupon codes for folks that have already purchase the pdf for the retroactive discount. Otherwise, it can be purchased here: Hex 14.23 -- The Basilisk Knights - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Three more hexes are now in print:
The Doom of Cthedrak: Hex 16.23 -- The Doom of Cthedrak - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
The Village of the Owlfolk: Hex 17.24 -- The Village of the Owl-folk - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
The Deadwoods: Hex 18.24 -- The Deadwoods - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Just in time for Halloween I've uploaded a new hex to Drivethru: Hex 15.43 -- the Crypts of the Aimascurs. It includes a family of hill giants, an oracular greater medusa, and the eponymous Crypt of the Aimascurs, inhabited by the undead mummies of an ancient family. Also includes rules for customizing mummies and giving them special abilities. For the first time I've been able to release the pdf and print versions together.











						Hex 15.43 -- The Crypts of the Aimascurs - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 15.43 -- The Crypts of the Aimascurs - Hex 15.43 -- the Crypt of the Aimascurs, is a hex in the Rawhide Gang cluster of hexes. It features a hill giant camp, a




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The print version of Hex 07.36 -- Slow Waters (the first stretch goal hex from the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter) is live on Drivethru: Hex 07.36 -- Slow Waters - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hexes 14.21, 15.21, 14.43, 16.24, and 17.23 are now available in print via Drivethrurpg.





__





						DriveThruRPG.com - Third Kingdom Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 13.21 -- The Village of the Gangrenous Orcs -- is now live on Drivethru in both pdf and softcover options. It features the eponymous orc village with five mini-dungeons, a playable orcish shaman race-as-class option, and some new spells.








						Hex 13.21 -- The Village of the Gangrenous Orcs - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 13.21 -- The Village of the Gangrenous Orcs - Hex 13.21 -- the Village of the Gangrenous Orcs features a hex dominated by an orcish village made up of five distinct c




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 24.26 -- the Temple of Bathrymrala, is the start of a new cluster of hexes. Two rivers join in this hex, creating a swamp in which can be found the remains on an ancient temple to Chaotic gods, now inhabited by a variety of creatures. The hex features five mini-dungeons that make up part of the partially flooded complex, new undead and plant creatures for use in Old School Essentials or other OSR-style games, and rules on creating and using summoning circles when summoning extra-planar beings.









						Hex 24.26 -- The Temple of Bathrymrala - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 24.26 -- The Temple of Bathrymrala - Hex 24.26 -- the Temple of Bathrymrala, is the start of a new cluster of hexes. Two rivers join in this hex, creating a




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

The supplement A Guide to Thieves' Guilds is now available in print -- both hard and softcover. Provides rules for running a variety of different types of thieves' guilds as a domain-level activity, as well as guidance for Referees to make their own guilds with which to vex the players.









						A Guide to Thieves' Guilds - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

A Guide to Thieves' Guilds - This book provides an abstract system for running thieves' guilds in any OSR-style game. While written for Old School Es




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

All of Third Kingdom Games products are on sale this weekend for the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale at Drivethrurpg: Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale - Third Kingdom Games - Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale  - The Largest RPG Download Store!


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 15.42 -- The Keep of the Rawhide Gang, is now available in softcover.









						Keep of the Rawhide Gang -- Hex 15.42 - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Keep of the Rawhide Gang -- Hex 15.42 - Hex 15.42 in the Populated Hexes series features a brigand keep in the hills to the south of a trade road. It includes a




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

I've posted a new early access Patron hex over at my Patreon page. Hex 16.23 -- the Caves of the Elder Gargoyles, is a hex of barren foothills featuring a nest of wyverns, a fat and lazy hydra, and a colony of unique gargoyles created by the now extinct Crocodile Kings. Includes rules for pricing and creating constructs based around similar rules as magical item creation.



			https://www.patreon.com/posts/44631638


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 15.22 -- The Toppled King -- is live on Drivethru. It features the main hex, plus a bonus hex, with a number of encounters: a fallen statue of Zaphisdreal the Mighty inhabited by a strange ooze, a giant ant colony, and a young dragon. Includes rules for spicing up dragons in your OSR games.  











						Hex 15.22 -- The Toppled King - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 15.22 -- The Toppled King - Hex 15.22 is another in the Basilisk Hills cluster of 6-mile Populated Hexes. It features a fallen statue of Zaphisdreal




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

All of the Populated Hex pdfs in the series are 50% off at Drivethrurpg from today until Thursday: DriveThruRPG.com - Third Kingdom Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!


----------



## thirdkingdom

The print version from Hex 24.26 -- the Temple of Bathrymrala, is now live on Drivethru. This is the second stretch hex from the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter and features a flooded temple to Chaotic gods, along with rules for incorporating summoning circles into you OSR games.








						Hex 24.26 -- The Temple of Bathrymrala - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 24.26 -- The Temple of Bathrymrala - Hex 24.26 -- the Temple of Bathrymrala, is the start of a new cluster of hexes. Two rivers join in this hex, creating a




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Nice review of the PWYW product Hexcrawl Basics on the Ol' Man Grognard podcast:


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 15.22 -- The Toppled King is now available in print. Features a giant ant, the cave of a young dragon, and rules for adding special abilities to dragons in your OSR game. Hex 15.22 -- The Toppled King - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 16.43 -- the Cave of the Elder Gargoyles, is now live on Drivethru. Includes the eponymous cave, a hydra and flighy of wyverns lairing nearby, as well as rules for Old School Essentials and other OSR-games for creating constructs such as golems, gargoyles, and living statues: Hex 16.43 -- Cave of the Elder Gargoyles - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Just posted a new, public update to my Patreon, including a WIP preview of an upcoming mini-hexcrawl.



			https://www.patreon.com/posts/moving-forward-48952637


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 13.22 -- The Plateau of Sighs, completes the Basilisk Hills cluster. It contains a lone triceratops roaming the lower hills, and a small plateau under the affect of a slow petrifying curse, caused by an uncontrolled gate to the plane of earth. It also contains rules for introducing ley lines into a game, and guidelines to build ley engines; large, magical structures designed to capture and store ley energy to make it usable by mortals.









						Hex 13.22 -- The Plateau of Sighs - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 13.22 -- The Plateau of Sighs - Hex 13.22 -- The Plateau of Sighs -- features an old triceratops, out of place and out of time, and a plateau currently




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

One of the stretch goal hexes from the Filling in the Blanks Kickstarter, Hex 26.35 explores a new corner of the region covered by the Populated Hexes. It features several barrow mounds, one containing a powerful undead horror and introduces the horsefolk with two race-as-class options, the standard caballi and the caballi destrier. The horsefolk are a nomadic peoples, following the invisible ley lines that cross the surface of the world in tangled web. If you're a backer of FitB or a Patreon you've got your own discount link; otherwise this will take you to the hex: Hex 26.35 -- The Camp of the Horsefolk - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## thirdkingdom

Three more hexes are now available in print:

Hex 16.43 -- Cave of the Elder Gargoyles (Hex 16.43 -- Cave of the Elder Gargoyles - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com)
Hex 13.22 -- The Plateau of Sighs (Hex 13.22 -- The Plateau of Sighs - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com)
Hex 26.35 -- The Camp of the Horsefolk (Hex 26.35 -- The Camp of the Horsefolk - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com)


----------



## thirdkingdom

Hex 17.22 -- the Valley of the Sunken Sun -- is now live on Drivethru. It's the last of the Lake of Abominations cluster and features maps by Aaron Schmidt and art by Denis McCarthy.
It features a goblin village in an abandoned manor house at the edge of the Lake of Abominations. A mutated carcass crawler dwells in a well at the center of the village and is worshipped as a god by the goblins. The book also contains optional combat maneuvers to customize fighting classes and provides rules for the creation of charms and fetishes -- minor magical items that lower-level characters can create.
https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/362021/Hex-1722--The-Valley-of-the-Sunken-Sun


----------

